# Looking at a new canon body.



## flyin-lowe (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought a new Canon XS several years ago. I am getting error 99 message on it and right now I don't think it is even work getting fixed. I figured by the time I sent it off and got it looked at that would be more then the camera is worth. I am looking to replace it pretty quickly as the holiday season is upon us.  I haven't researched any of the canon cameras for several years and know next to nothing about them.  Are any of the entry level models having any problems or is there one that is a lot better value then the others. I am looking in the $400-$600 range for the body. T3, T3I, T5, etc. I know what to expect from an entry level and that is all I need and have time for. Just want to make sure there is not something out there that I should stay away from.
Thanks


----------



## ronlane (Nov 15, 2013)

There aren't any issues with most of the entry level bodies, but Canon did bring out the T5i really close to the T4i and I think stopped producing the 4. As far as the bodies go, Canon brought out the 70D recently and the prices on the 60D have come down and may be a little better camera for the money. Just something to think about.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Nov 15, 2013)

Just saw the SL1 which I have never heard of going to take a loot at that one also. Thanks for the info


----------



## Juga (Nov 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> There aren't any issues with most of the entry level bodies, but Canon did bring out the T5i really close to the T4i and I think stopped producing the 4. As far as the bodies go, Canon brought out the 70D recently and the prices on the 60D have come down and may be a little better camera for the money. Just something to think about.



I second this notion. The 60D is great value right now.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know if the 60D will be in your budget but if you find one that is then I agree get it.
If not I don't see a huge difference between the T5i and T3i, they are very similar and from what I think you can get the T3i and maybe have some left over money for another glass so I would get the T3i with extra glass over the T5i which in many ways is same camera as the T3i

What I wouldn't get it the T3, not very impressive, very, very basic camera and you can afford a better body.

Good luck.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Nov 15, 2013)

Thinking real hard about bighting the bullet and getting the 60D. It's a little more then I wanted to spend but for a hundred bucks or so more I think in the long run I will be happier with it. Plus if I get more serious about photography then I won't have to upgrade again in a year or so.  I haven't even looked at the specs yet,but does it take the same battery pack as the XS or is it completely different?


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 15, 2013)

The 60D really is a fantastic bargain right now.

The sensor capabilities are "about the same" on the T3i, T5i (the T4i is no longer made), the 60D, and even the new 70D.  But you'd pay a premium for the 70D because it's only just released and the 60D has really been dropped in price to sell out stock (the 70D replaced the 60D.)   If I had a $400-600 budget that camera would probably be #1 on my list.

The actual price is currently $699 (body only) BUT... you can find it on the Canon refurbished store (this is direct from Canon and includes a 1 year warranty -- same as a new camera) for $575.

See:  Canon EOS 60D Body Refurbished | Canon Online Store

It will be compatible with all of your current lenses and speedlite but I think you'll be QUITE pleasantly surprised at how much better the performance is.

The T3 (not to be confused with the T3i -- totally different cameras) will be the least expensive -- but also the least in features.  It is Canon's lowest entry body in the DSLR range (granted all DSLRs are pretty nice these days... so don't shy away from "entry level" as meaning a camera isn't good.)


----------



## flyin-lowe (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks
At the time I bought the XS it was the lowest level SLR they had.  I really enjoyed it but the last couple of years I just haven't gotten to take many pictures at all. We bought a new house, moved, built a barn, I coached 2 baseball teams etc, etc, etc.  Over the last year and a half my wife took 90% of the pictures with my XS and that was just snap shot stuff at the games, holidays, etc.  I was looking around and it seems that eveyone has about the same price on new. I checked my local Best Buy store and they do not offer the 60D body only. However they do offer it on line. I might just go with them because I can get 0% interest for 18 months so I can pay it off in chunks since I am spending a little extra.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 15, 2013)

The 60D is a good value indeed. The weather sealing,5.3 FPS 1/8000 shutter speed and the buffer is better then a lot of other offerings . It has around 58 jpeg large/fine and around 16 raw on a class 10 card with fast write speeds before the buffer chokes. All this summed up to be a good value in my book.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Nov 17, 2013)

I ended up ordering the 60D today. Should be here later this week. I am also going to be looking for a lower priced used body for my wife to beat and bang around with so my 60D won't be exposed to her and my children.  I am going to try to find her another XS, or a T3, just something basic. I bought her a nice canon P&S last year and she won't use it since I showed her how to use the SLR.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new purchase, I am sure you will be pleased with your new camera.

Enjoy


----------



## shaylou (Nov 19, 2013)

goodguy said:


> I don't know if the 60D will be in your budget but if you find one that is then I agree get it. If not I don't see a huge difference between the T5i and T3i, they are very similar and from what I think you can get the T3i and maybe have some left over money for another glass so I would get the T3i with extra glass over the T5i which in many ways is same camera as the T3i  What I wouldn't get it the T3, not very impressive, very, very basic camera and you can afford a better body.  Good luck.



I agree completely. Stay away from the t3. T3i is a good choice but keep the 60D in mind. Just do a comparison between the cameras and see what is important to you. These cameras are very similar. Each have some advantages over the others. It really comes down to the the small things. If it was me I would by a second hand t3i and a 17-55 2.8 lens. That's a great combo.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Nov 20, 2013)

My 60D came in yesterday. I charge the battery but have not even had time to turn it on yet.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Dec 1, 2013)

Was looking around today and found most online retailers now have the 60D for $599.  I took my receipt to best buy and got $107.00 back. Can't beat that!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats on the 60D and the refund of the cash. Save it for the glass that you'll be wanting to buy.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on the 60D! I've got about 240,000 shots on mine and she's still running strong. If you're still looking for the camera for your wife, check out the T3. A lot of people highly underestimate this guy, but like any camera, it's all about the glass you put in front of it, and the brain you put behind it. Took this shot with the T3 and 40mm f/2.8.


----------



## ozbot87 (Dec 23, 2013)

scorpion_tyr said:


> Congrats on the 60D! I've got about 240,000 shots on mine and she's still running strong. If you're still looking for the camera for your wife, check out the T3. A lot of people highly underestimate this guy, but like any camera, it's all about the glass you put in front of it, and the brain you put behind it. Took this shot with the T3 and 40mm f/2.8.



I love that shot. I just picked up that 40mm f/2.8 glass and have been putting it through its paces on my SL1/100D.


----------

